# Downloads not accounted for?



## Black Panther (May 5, 2008)

Can someone help me solve this puzzle?

I left my rig online all night yesterday because I'm downloading something which is 8GB.

This morning the download was still at 20%.
Yet when I checked usage for yesterday between 10PM and 7AM it said that I had downloaded 7.29GB......

Now 20% of 8GB is only 1.6GB....... What else could I have 'downloaded' which is 5.69GB 

I didn't have any browser windows open, and I don't have a router or wireless or shared connection, and afaik I'm virus and spyware free.

Is there a way I could check this? Could my ISP have made an error?

I'm a tad mad because I had been given 5GB of download for free... now they vanished in thin air?


----------



## Snake05 (May 5, 2008)

What client are you using?  I am wondering if it may have confused uploaded data with the downloaded data.


----------



## Black Panther (May 5, 2008)

Client means the ISP? (Sorry english is not my native language).

My service provider is called GO. [Edit - it's maltese]


----------



## kenkickr (May 5, 2008)

What torrent utility are you downloading with?


----------



## Black Panther (May 5, 2008)

bitcomet.

I've been using bitcomet for years... nothing like this ever happened.

Also, any bitcomet-downloaded stuff goes into my C:/downloads folder. There appears to be no 5Gb file there...

Maybe I'm missing out something? This is what my usage shows --







I'm still downloading the same file now, it's 35% now that means I have downloaded only 2.8Gb so far.


----------



## Snake05 (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like an error of some sort, I honestly don't know how that could have happened.  Are there any other computers sharing the network that may have downloaded something as well?


----------



## Black Panther (May 6, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Are there any other computers sharing the network that may have downloaded something as well?



Nope. One single pc here directly connected to modem. 

I think I'm going to send a query email to my ISP.

Not that I have faith it'll lead anywhere... (how can I _prove_ that I didn't download 7+ GB?)

What's frustrating is that every month I get 12GB allotted. They are due to be allotted on the 11th May. However because of what happened I had to purchase separate GB otherwise I wouldn't be able to get online for 6 days.

The ISP wants to sell GB after all... but it's very fishy that I 'used up' more than half my monthly allotment in just one night...


----------



## a111087 (May 6, 2008)

may be bitcomet waisted all that with bad hash checks, although that would be an epic failure 
that sucks that you guys have limited internet, where exactly in Europe do you live (country)?


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2008)

Check your hash check (or in this case fails) it downloads the piece but it fails checking so is then discarded so you have to download it again...and again... and again. 

hence the bloated download figure.


----------



## Black Panther (May 6, 2008)

a111087 said:


> that sucks that you guys have limited internet, where exactly in Europe do you live (country)?



All DSL here have 'limited' downloads, depending on what you pay you get 5GB, 12GB... etc up to 50GB I think. The only limitless download internet here is the dial-up 56K but nobody uses that here now because the cheapest broadband is the same price as dial-up and much faster.

Well, I'm in Malta (island in middle of Mediterranean sea)...

My connection is 2Mbps broadband with 12GB data traffic threshold per month which costs approximately 16USD per month. I can purchase additional GB at the rate of 5USD per 1GB...

Actually 12GB was always sufficient for me because I never 'downloaded' anything like 7GB in one night...

There are other providers which supply like 30GB at 10Mbps but then that is prohibitly expensive for me because it's like 70USD per month!:shadedshu

What are your opinions if I send an email to my ISP asking for an explanation of that 7.2GB? Will they be able to provide me with the IP address I was supposedly 'downloading' from? After all I only downloaded less than 2GB from bitcomet that night and that was all that I had been using. The other 5+GB mean that they just stole $30 off me....  I don't seem to have any problem with my connection. While writing this post I took my time and the modem icon on my taskbar barely lighted up at all.


----------



## Black Panther (May 6, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Check your hash check (or in this case fails) it downloads the piece but it fails checking so is then discarded so you have to download it again...and again... and again.
> 
> hence the bloated download figure.



Does that apply in my case because the 8GB download from which I downloaded 1.6GB that night consisted of 13 files, and not one of them got downloaded entirely (they were still all like 15% of this, 10% of that etc etc)


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2008)

yea everything you downloaded - you still downloaded but it didn't pass bitcomets "check" so it gets discarded. Im sure i've seen fixes for them so you may want to google "stopping hash fails" or something


----------



## Black Panther (May 6, 2008)

I think I found the problem. It IS bitcomet but I don't know where to look.

I started bitcomet up, and the modem icon in my taskbar lighted up and I checked my internet status and I was downloading like crazy.

The thing is that bitcomet shows nothing being downloaded at all. 
The only stuff there is is either 100% downloaded, stopped or paused.

There is nothing shared which could be uploaded either (though that wouldn't be a problem since my issue is downloads...)

How can I check hash fails through bitcomet?  I know I had put some hash check settings on manual thinking I would be avoiding this problem but apparently not?

[*Edit*: I solved the problem though I still don't know which was the culprit exactly. I removed all downloaded (ready) files and deleted anything that I had put on pause because I didn't really need it. I left just the 8GB thing I originally want to have. Bitcomet is no longer 'downloading' like crazy now...]


----------



## a111087 (May 6, 2008)

get rid of that bitcomet, trust me that is the worst thing that you could possibly install
get something like asures (or however it spells...)


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2008)

a111087 said:


> get rid of that bitcomet, trust me that is the worst thing that you could possibly install
> get something like asures (or however it spells...)



or uTorrent


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 6, 2008)

uTorrent is the best, Azureus is the second best and Bit Tornado is pretty awesome. Bit Comet is the shits man. I used it and it sucked ass big time.


----------



## Triprift (May 6, 2008)

Agreed go with Utorrent been using it for awhile and werks like a dream


----------



## a111087 (May 6, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> or uTorrent


there are reports that it is not safe, even the code isn't open, but asures is open coded


----------



## Triprift (May 6, 2008)

Its safe as far as i no the only prob would be dodgy files but ya can get them on an torrent client.


----------



## a111087 (May 6, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Its safe as far as i no the only prob would be dodgy files but ya can get them on an torrent client.



well, alright, but when doors will fall and windows will shatter I will be there saying "I told you" 
I don't know what you guys are downloading and I hope it isn't what I think...


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2008)

Lol what are u infering i only dl good stuff hehe


----------



## Black Panther (May 9, 2008)

Even weirder!!!

I checked with other people who have my same ISP - Downloads are UNLIMITED (not counted!) between 23:01 and 06:59!!

So I downloaded 7GB in slightly more than 2 hours?!? 
Lol I wish my connection was that fast! I think I am going to send an email to my ISP about this now!


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

What connection ya got dsl?


----------



## Black Panther (May 9, 2008)

Yes DSL.

I'm chatting with friends on a local forum, and they told me that it isn't the first time that the ISP's make a mistake... and rectify it...
 hopefully...


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

Im sure everything will be fine bp and here i am whinging about my 1.5 meg dl a sec being slow.


----------

